# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  محمد عبده : لو عرفت أن لهيفاء وهبي ابنة لخطبتها

## الحصن نيوز

قال الفنان السعودي الشهير محمد عبدة انه "لم يسم ابنته هيفاء تيمنا بالفنانة المشهورة فقد أطلقت عليها الاسم قبل أن تصبح هيفاء مشهورة ".






وعندما عرف أن هيفاء وهبي لها ابنة ومخطوبة قال متفاجئا "هيفاء لديها ابنة؟! ما شاء الله مخطوبة، خسارة لقد سبقني خطيبها وتقدم لخطوبتها لو كنت اعلم أن لهيفاء ابنة لكنت تقدمت وخطبتها قبله" وفق مجلة "سيدتي"  .


لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

